# Using the giant two pronged thermometer for cheesemaking



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

We are going to finally attempt our first batch of cheese tomorrow. upon reviewing the recipe, it dawned on me that the only thermometers that I have with 1 degree resolution are the goats rectal thermometer (not going to use THAT) and a ridiculously large dual pronged digital BBQ thermometer that my MIL got me from The Sharper Image that no man worth his grilling salt would ever use on a grill. I presume the 77 degrees is not some arbitrary number, and that I should be somewhat mindful of that temp. Is this batch doomed from the start if I use the big BBQ thermometer? I don't know what its accuracy is down in the double digits.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would definitely go with the big o' thermometer.
Paying attention to curd temp is very important in cheesemaking.

Too hot and the curds will skin over and not release the whey well during pressing.
WAY to hot and you will kill the bacteria all together.

What type of cheese are you going for?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Fromage Frais. It sounds easy for a first-timer. 

However, time got away from us yesterday and we didn't get started. I needed the milk for waffles today so I'll have to wait a day or two. Milk accumulates fast around here.

I am curious about the time estimates in these procedures. For example, after the rennet is added, we are to cover and let set at room temperature for 12 hours. Would it bad if it set for a few hours longer?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Do you know the difference betweem a rectal thermo. & a Food Thermo.
Anyone out there with a hint on the difference ?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I imagine the range of temps is quite different. I could also not get over the thought of putting a used rectal therm in my food.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh for goodness sakes. 

The RANGE of temperature would be the difference between the two kinds of thermometers.
Honestly, as long as it hadnt been previously used on a dirty animal bottom: I think temperature is the same whether you are checking the air, a liquid or...other stuff.

As to leaving the curd set longer than the recipe says: well, for the first tries it really is better to follow the recipe.
Just do what they say. See what happens. 

There is a learning curve to it and the acidity of the curd and the temps are both really important in geting good results.

Good luck!


----------



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

we found the Polder Digital Thermometer quite useful, and a good cost on ebay, has simple timer as well, works great, reason we got it -had review from another cheesemaker-enjoy


@ 2- ok on PH, what do you use to measure it ? does the PH paper work on cheese? Where and what brand cost is best ? Thank you.

We tried our Soil ph meter once, otherwise never have checked the ph , it is time we start.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh for goodness sakes.
> 
> The RANGE of temperature would be the difference between the two kinds of thermometers.
> Honestly, as long as it hadnt been previously used on a dirty animal bottom: I think temperature is the same whether you are checking the air, a liquid or...other stuff.


Yes. Both thermometers are used, and one is probably no more cleaner than the other. Its just the thought. If it were new, I would I have no problem using a device designed and marketed for some purpose in an alternate use, regardless of the subject matter. I do that all the time.

However, now that our weekend plans were shuttled, I have time to get a proper thermometer from town/web.



gone-a-milkin said:


> As to leaving the curd set longer than the recipe says: well, for the first tries it really is better to follow the recipe.
> Just do what they say. See what happens.
> 
> There is a learning curve to it and the acidity of the curd and the temps are both really important in geting good results.
> ...


Thanks. Sticking to the recipe is our plan. I don't have my book in front of me, and don't recall the name of the stage, but it is right after adding the bacteria packet that it sets for 12 hours at room temp for this recipe. We need to be careful with our crew to not start at batch at some convenient time, like 2:00 in the afternoon. If we get around to trying this this week, I'll post our results.


----------

